# Falwell and W.Va. governor pitch Virginia secession plea



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://wcyb.com/news/local/falwell-and-wva-governor-pitch-virginia-secession-plea

CHARLESTON, W.Va. (AP) - West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice and Liberty University President Jerry Falwell Jr. are urging unhappy Virginia counties to secede and join a neighboring state where Democrats aren't in charge.
Their invitation Tuesday to join West Virginia added weight to a backlash against Virginia Democrats' push for gun control.

Click link above for full article


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe the West Virginians should move to Virginia,,,,take back the rights of true Virginians, instead of running away from this spreading liberal views


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

pic said:


> Maybe the West Virginians should move to Virginia,,,,take back the rights of true Virginians, instead of running away from this spreading liberal views


+1


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Maybe the West Virginians should move to Virginia,,,,take back the rights of true Virginians, instead of running away from this spreading liberal views


But wouldn't that just leave democrats in West Virginia??


----------



## MSpivey (Jan 22, 2018)

From what I can see most of WV has declared 2A Sanctuary. Those that oppose should secede to DC.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Does the Virginia constitution support this idea? We conservatives and libertarians up here in communist NY have been wanting to break away from NYC for decades but it will never happen. I am hoping for a Trump landslide this fall and with it voters that have voted for the communists wake up. The cnn fiasco a few days ago can help in that task.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> Does the Virginia constitution support this idea? *We conservatives and libertarians up here in communist NY have been wanting to break away from NYC for decades but it will never happen.* I am hoping for a Trump landslide this fall and with it voters that have voted for the communists wake up. The cnn fiasco a few days ago can help in that task.


I don't think that's ever gonna' happen either. Sometimes your only alternative is to get the hell outta' there. If that's not possible then I'm afraid you're stuck there. Other than that your only hope is for a Supreme Court ruling that will overturn all of these asinine oppressive gun laws throughout the United States. I don't think that's ever gonna' happen either. Because of our archaic court system it may take decades and a lot of money for cases to make it all the way up to the Supreme Court. That is if they even decide to take it.

Unfortunately our system of government is run by greedy trial lawyers who's only interest is their bottom line. That's why cases have to make their way through both the state and federal court systems. It's good for business as these cases usually drag on for years and employ God only knows how many greedy trial lawyers?

There really is no reason on God's green earth for this. The Constitution is pretty clear in its wording. But that doesn't stop these unconstitutional laws from being passed. Some state's have even stronger Constitutional provisions that make absolutely no mistake as to what its meaning is. There is very little wiggle room for the "liars for hire" to twist its words around to mean something else. But that doesn't mean shit to these petty little tyrants. As William Jefferson Clinton once claimed: "It all depends on what the meaning of the word is, is" That's about the only truth that he ever told.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtr said:


> Does the Virginia constitution support this idea? We conservatives and libertarians up here in communist NY have been wanting to break away from NYC for decades but it will never happen. I am hoping for a Trump landslide this fall and with it voters that have voted for the communists wake up. The cnn fiasco a few days ago can help in that task.


The election of governor should be under an electoral voting process like the presidential election . NYC controls the whole state, making the Governor a Servant to many in a small area ( NYC )


----------

